# UPDATE! Using the PreSonus FaderPort 8 or 16 for MIDI CCs - NEW FIRMWARE on 2/26/20!



## PaulieDC (Feb 12, 2020)

*2/26/20 UPDATE:* new firmware adds on-the-fly switching between modes! Read below.
============================
*ORIGINAL POST:*
The PreSonus FaderPort 8 is a mix console that wasn't designed for MIDI CC control at all. I got one for mixing special music from church services initially. As I got into MIDI Orchestration, I kept looking at those 100mm faders thinking "what a waste they can't be used for Expression etc". Long story short a bunch of us started posting requests on the PreSonus forums (the company does take product requests), and PreSonus DID IT in a firmware update last year sometime! BOOM, instant 100mm smooth faders for MIDI CC control. Awesome.

There are pros and cons, here's what I've discovered so far. BTW, these units do go on sale from time to time, got mine for $469 I think (half the cost of JL Cooper) and you have a decent mix console for writing automaton, mixdown of your piece, etc etc

BTW, if you own one, Firmware 3.3.2 is out, you'll want to be on the latest of course.

PROS:

100mm decent faders. Yay. I had no idea what a difference it makes when writing string and brass parts, WOW. Those 40mm cheap faders on my M-Audio keyboard are feeling pretty horrible now. I probably don't need to elaborate on that, most know how nice 100mm is. BTW, these are motorized faders, but that's turned off when in MIDI mode which is fine of course.
Decent build, top deck is metal.
PreSonus listens and customer service is usually good. I'm still amazed they did the firmware to allow MIDI CCs on the faders.

CONS:

This was never designed to be a MIDI CC controller initially, so it isn't ergonomically great, it's fairly big. I have mine set to the left of my keyboard controller, at a 45 degree angle since I don't have a big desk. It was weird at first pushing the faders up and down at an angle but I got used to it. One day I'll get a real desk with the keyboard in a tray, then it won't matter.
The fader CC's aren't changeable, they are preset as you see in the picture (I use a strip of tape to mark the preset CC numbers of the faders). However, I was able to tell Spitfire Chamber Strings to remove CC 21 from the Vibrato slider in the UI and I did MIDI Learn and assigned the FaderPort's #7 Fader to it as CC #2. I don't use a breath controller so that works for now.
MIDI Mode disables the Transport controls (more on that next)

STUFF TO KNOW:

You start up this unit in the mode you want: Mix control for Studio One, Cubase MCU, Mackie for other DAWs, etc, OR the new simple MIDI Mode. It's the MIDI Mode that turns the unit into what's basically a dumb box with a bunch of faders and buttons with preassigned MIDI CC values, most of which are useless (more on that in a sec). The faders are preassigned with MIDI CC's 1, 11, 7, 10, 5, 84, 2 and 16 on Faders 1-8. The picture shows how these line up using Spitfire Chamber Strings, Violin patch. Spitfire chose to use CC16 for Legato speed so that works nicely. Like I said above, if your library allows MIDI CC changes via Learn, you can reassign the UI controls in the software to fit the hardware since the hardware can't be changed. Since 5 and 84 don't seem to do anything in SCS I was able to assign one of the faders to the "Close/Far" mic position control on the UI.
The markings on the FaderPort are totally useless once in MIDI mode. For instance, forget the U for unity gain on the faders, it means nothing. Just control the UI where you need it with the fader. For example, Fader #4 does CC 10 for pan. If you want center, just put the fader at the 50mm area as close as you can (that seems to be about -10db on the markers). For Expression and Dynamics, I had to get over my weirdness as a mix engineer of pushing a fader up past U to the very top, lol. That's where I need to ignore the paint! If I need a value of 127, that fader needs to be all the way up.
*Note the fader positions in the photo: *those are the positions that line up with the starting default values in the SCS UI in Kontakt. Again, that's just an example with one library; YMMV when you try other libraries. I just chose SCS to have something to show in this overly-long post.
As for all the other buttons, they are all assigned to Unassigned MIDI CC numbers such as 23-30, and multiple buttons have the same CC value in that unassigned range. Weird. The latest FaderPort Manual shows the CC numbers for every control around page 70, but other than faders most buttons seem useless. Maybe someone with more experience on using CCs can elaborate, I'll still in training mode on all that.
I think the Transport controls send sysex messages when this thing is in MIDI mode. Right now that's beyond my knowledge on how to make that control Transport, IF it even can. If the transport section were to function in MIDI Mode that'd be great. Naturally in DAW mode the Transport controls work fine but obviously the faders are in audio mixer mode, not MIDI CC.
Hope this helps understand this unit. If you have desk space and want that 100mm feel for Expression, etc for hopefully under $500 on the right sale, whoomp, there it is... with an added benefit of a mix console for track control of levels or automation after the input is done as a bonus. For all I know there could be a unit out there already with great faders for less money, but I already use the FaderPort for mixing so I wanted to share this new feature that PreSonus added and hardly told anyone about. The firmware was almost released as a bug fix in response to a forum request, lol... for all of us, the currently holy grail is that 100mm fader controller, so PreSonus did a nifty thing, basically hand us a free JL Cooper to those who already own this unit!

Speaking of, if you have been using the FaderPort for the last several months for this purpose, you probably know more than me so feel free to pipe in if I explained anything incorrectly. Thanks!


----------



## Copert (Feb 14, 2020)

Great Information. Thank you a lot


----------



## iggyigoe (Feb 26, 2020)

Thanks for this, I've just updated my Faderport! 

Do we know of any way I can use one of the faders (eg fader 5 cc#5) and get it to control a different cc.. eg cc#21
As there's no way to change the cc's on the Fadreport, I'm looking to set up a standard midi cc transform within my template.. I know I could just midi learn, but I just want to try and standardise the midi cc

So, every time I move fader 5 (cc#5) it will always control another cc (cc#21)

(Using Cubase 10 btw)


----------



## ThomasL (Feb 26, 2020)

Wow, didn't know that, thanks for the heads up! Works great on the Faderport16 as well


----------



## brenneisen (Feb 26, 2020)

iggyigoe said:


> Thanks for this, I've just updated my Faderport!
> 
> Do we know of any way I can use one of the faders (eg fader 5 cc#5) and get it to control a different cc.. eg cc#21
> As there's no way to change the cc's on the Fadreport, I'm looking to set up a standard midi cc transform within my template.. I know I could just midi learn, but I just want to try and standardise the midi cc
> ...








MIDI Translator Pro | Bome Software







www.bome.com





or

https://www.deviltechnologies.com/index.php/products
or

Cubase input transformer (only 4 transform modules, though)

or 

Cubase quick controls


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 26, 2020)

brenneisen said:


> MIDI Translator Pro | Bome Software
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was hoping for, someone with more experience that can add to this Red Green Possum Lodge solution of a MIDI controller. Thanks! Downloading BOME tonight! I want the top left rotary knob (solid metal with good grip and good resistance) to select tracks in Cubase, and I want the click (when you press on that knob) to shoot out CC123 in case I need to clear the bats out of the belfry. Hope this works!
Never heard of Red Green? 62 seconds sums it all up...


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 26, 2020)

I just got an email from PreSonus replying to a post there about the CC functionality: they released a firmware update TODAY (2/26/20) that allows up so switch between modes without rebooting! If this works that's huge. Press two buttons and go between full Cubase control (or your DAW of choice, it supports several) and MIDI CC. Nice! No reason why assignable CCs aren't in the future. And the firmware is free, they're doing these updates with no revenue (well, OK, hopeful increased sales).

The reply from the PreSonus fella:

"We have released a new update that implements the ability to toggle in realtime between Native, MCU or HUI mode into a MIDI Control Mode without the need for a reboot. 

This was introduced with 3.42 firmware in Universal Control 3.2.0.56558 released on Feb 25, 2020. 

To enter MIDI operation mode in the FaderPort 8 or 16: 


While in any Standard Operation mode (Logic, Studio One, etc.), press both Shift buttons simultaneously 
The screens will display "MIDI Mode" 
The previous standard operation mode (Logic, Studio One, etc.) ceases and the unit will only send out the defined MIDI values below 
To exit MIDI operation mode in the FaderPort 8 or 16: 


Press both Shift buttons simultaneously.
The unit will return to the last used standard operation mode 
The unit shall update to it’s last state before “MIDI Mode"


----------



## iggyigoe (Feb 26, 2020)

WOW! Game changer.. Just updated and works like a charm! 

Full Cubase control, hit the shift buttons and it's straight into MIDI Mode.. Well done PreSonus, good work.. Now all we need is a controller editor app from them


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 26, 2020)

If they build an app, I’ll buy the 16.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Feb 27, 2020)

That's a very nice update!!! Makes me really consider buying one.


----------



## ThomasL (Feb 27, 2020)

Wow, they really deliver, don't they?


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 27, 2020)

iggyigoe said:


> WOW! Game changer.. Just updated and works like a charm!
> 
> Full Cubase control, hit the shift buttons and it's straight into MIDI Mode.. Well done PreSonus, good work.. Now all we need is a controller editor app from them


Excellent! I haven't had the chance to update yet. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 27, 2020)

ThomasL said:


> Wow, they really deliver, don't they?


They do. If you look on the PreSonus forums you'll see the requests that they actually implemented in upgrades of Studio One for example. They are really proactive. I wish Studio One could fully cut it for VI scoring. I used and learned Studio One inside and out over 5 years for tracking with mics, mixing, mastering, audio repair, you name it. It was actually a bit emotionally hard to switch over to Cubase last March (can't believe I just said that about software) .but now that I'm into the VI world full swing, S1 is not quite ready for primetime. I still use it to master (no need yet to purchase Steinberg's solution). Having Studio One and Cubase is actually quite nice, S1 is my quick and fast Camaro SS and Cubase/Dorico is my Aston Martin, lol.

I tell you this: I've watched videos of other DAWs from ProTools to Reaper and am now gaining on Cubase, and we can run all the polls we want on the "best DAW", but if you categorized it as best DAW user interface and ease of getting your work done, Studio One would walk away, game over. Good night, just to set up a Lexicon Reverb buss to use for Sends in Cubase takes 7 steps! Studio one: Alt-Drag the effect or Preset you made, boom, DONE, ready to use. Licensing: Login... DONE. Number of computers you can install Studio One on: FIVE. Just login. PC crashes or you sell it? No prob, hop on your online account and remove the PC name from the activated list. This Steinberg Key thing, good NIGHT, who fell out of bed and dreamed up THAT method of licensing?

Not sure how I got on the gigantic soapbox, I'd better get back to the day job... the one that actually feeds my family and my obsession with orchestral sample libraries...


----------



## ThomasL (Feb 27, 2020)

I switched to Studio One 3 years ago from 10+ years of Logic (and some Cubeat and Steinberg Pro 24 III before that) and I wouldn't want to switch to anything else really. For me, it's all about workflow. Faderport (classic) + Faderport16 + Softube Console 1 + ATOM (got it today!) is killer.


----------



## colony nofi (Feb 27, 2020)

As mentioned above, BOME allows some wonderful re-assigning of CC's, among other tricks. With tinkering, you can do things like add a generic controller in cubase that sends messages when you select channels in your template, and that can dynamically change CC assignments inside BOME. Doesn't work for adding new tracks - but great for template junkies.

I've personally got an 8 channel eucon unit (old mc-mix) where I have 4 channels control audio in eucon mode, and intercept 4 channels with some dummy tracks to make midi CC on the last 4 faders. Best of both worlds. Now - this switching in the presonus is great, but how awesome would it be to have the 16 fader unit half as midi and half as audio (with normal DAW controls on transport!)

Question for 8 / 16 channel owners. I had the single channel unit, and it would not chase the selected track if it was outside the current group of "8" selected inside cubase. Is this any different on the 8 fader / 16 fader versions? I rely on attention faders SO much. Can you lock faders to specific groups? Sorry for OT. I just would LOVE to find one controller to rule them all....


----------



## Gavin McMahan (Jun 12, 2020)

Any idea if this works on the single channel FaderPorts?


----------



## easyrider (Aug 8, 2020)

Ho do I remove the Volume value?

I have assigned CC7 to Vibrato but it still chnaging the volume?

I have assigned CC 74 to volume but hen I move the CC7 the volume move aswell....

EDIT:

lick on the wrench > INSTRUMENT OPTIONS > CONTROLLER > Uncheck "Accept standard controllers for Volume and Pan" > CLOSE.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 10, 2020)

ThomasL said:


> I switched to Studio One 3 years ago from 10+ years of Logic (and some Cubeat and Steinberg Pro 24 III before that) and I wouldn't want to switch to anything else really. For me, it's all about workflow. Faderport (classic) + Faderport16 + Softube Console 1 + ATOM (got it today!) is killer.



pics needed of your desk....


----------



## ThomasL (Aug 10, 2020)

Here you go!


----------



## easyrider (Aug 10, 2020)

Makes me want to get a Console one


----------



## ThomasL (Aug 10, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Makes me want to get a Console one


Do! It really makes my everyday work easier, I have it on every channel/track. (I enjoy it so much that when I built the desk I made sure it would fit perfect in the middle.)


----------



## easyrider (Aug 11, 2020)

ThomasL said:


> Do! It really makes my everyday work easier, I have it on every channel/track. (I enjoy it so much that when I built the desk I made sure it would fit perfect in the middle.)



Ordered a brand new one...Got a great deal using an EBay voucher from a reputable dealer...

£280


----------



## ThomasL (Aug 12, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Ordered a brand new one...Got a great deal using an EBay voucher from a reputable dealer...
> 
> £280


Well done, enjoy!


----------



## Raymoland (Aug 20, 2020)

***** Disegard, I needed to click the midi in box in the device set up - it's working well now. Nice to have volume, expression and dynamics all in adjacent sliders! Sweet! ******Hi guys. Got the Faderport 8 yesterday. It's a nice piece of kit. It's working flawlessly in cubase until I switch to midi mode at which point it does say Midi Mode on the display but none of the faders seem to be doing anything. E.g. I have the Spitfire Chamber strings as shown in the screenshot near the top, but adjusting any of the faders doesn't make any difference. I'm sure I'm missing something simple. Does it need to be set up in Cubase to work in midi mode? If so, how so?

Thanks!
Ray


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 15, 2020)

Raymoland said:


> ***** Disegard, I needed to click the midi in box in the device set up - it's working well now. Nice to have volume, expression and dynamics all in adjacent sliders! Sweet! ******Hi guys. Got the Faderport 8 yesterday. It's a nice piece of kit. It's working flawlessly in cubase until I switch to midi mode at which point it does say Midi Mode on the display but none of the faders seem to be doing anything. E.g. I have the Spitfire Chamber strings as shown in the screenshot near the top, but adjusting any of the faders doesn't make any difference. I'm sure I'm missing something simple. Does it need to be set up in Cubase to work in midi mode? If so, how so?
> 
> Thanks!
> Ray


Ugh, never saw this, sorry! I've noticed that when I add the FaderPort 8 in Cubase by selecting MIDIIN2 and MIDIOUT2, it connects but doesn't always work for both. Then I change the DropDown in Cubase to simply the "FaderPort8" option and whoomp, there it is. Sometimes I have to restart Cubase. I've had the most success turning the FaderPort8 on FIRST, then launching Cubase.

You probably have this all sorted now, but if anyone else hops on with the same issues, hopefully this will help.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Sep 16, 2020)

PaulieDC said:


> I've had the most success turning the FaderPort8 on FIRST, then launching Cubase



That's how it works indeed.
Doesn't work for me otherwise (the midi still works but not the rest)


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 16, 2020)

And ironically, I'm having trouble getting the MIDI part to work tonight!

Must be sunspots...


----------



## David Kudell (Jan 25, 2021)

I wish they would update this so you could assign CC numbers. I’d buy it in a flash. For me, CC1 should go on the right-most fader to be the closest, with CC11 the next one over. When you are building a huge template, using MIDI learn to fix hundreds of instrument tracks is no good.


----------



## oskitou (Feb 18, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> I wish they would update this so you could assign CC numbers. I’d buy it in a flash. For me, CC1 should go on the right-most fader to be the closest, with CC11 the next one over. When you are building a huge template, using MIDI learn to fix hundreds of instrument tracks is no good.


Totally Agree. I ended up getting the Bome MIDI Translator Pro to remap the CCs on the faders and the transport controls to their equivalent keyboard shortcuts (i.e 'R' for the record button in Logic), that way I can still (sort of) use them when in MIDI mode.


----------



## THW (Apr 10, 2021)

Edit: purchased. Great buy! 
How’s it going with faderport? Any updates to assignable cc’s? Has your workflow much changed since the midi cc mode update? I’m using studio one and thinking about upgrading from nanokontrol. I’d be using the faderport along with atom controllers.


----------



## nowimhere (May 23, 2021)

I love this so much ! Only problem is I can't seem to assign any of the faders in MIDI mode to Spitfire stuff ... In this use case: Mandolin swarm. (thats all I tested so far) 

And DAMN @ThomasL ! That's an amazing workstation you got there :D


----------



## ThomasL (May 25, 2021)

nowimhere said:


> I love this so much ! Only problem is I can't seem to assign any of the faders in MIDI mode to Spitfire stuff ... In this use case: Mandolin swarm. (thats all I tested so far)
> 
> And DAMN @ThomasL ! That's an amazing workstation you got there :D


Thanks! Been "re-decorating" lately and managed to place a 24-channel Soundcraft 1600 console (from the glorious year 1984!) above the Alesis keyboard 

Still need to get my third display in place...


----------



## easyrider (Jul 16, 2021)

Anyone know how I set midi mode up with FP16 in cubase?


----------



## Favedave (Jan 1, 2023)

Gavin McMahan said:


> Any idea if this works on the single channel FaderPorts?


No it doesn't :(


----------

